# V-Block Drill Guides



## CalgaryPT (May 10, 2020)

I just love these V-Block Drilling guides from BigGator Tools. They come in two sizes, up to 1/2 inch. Super handy for fabricators. You use them for drilling holes in round stock such as tubing...especially if you are going to tap them. This project is the receiver for the top of my shop hoist that attaches to the ceiling. The post fits in it and is tightened down with four 1/2" bolts. The base is welded to a steel plate with gussets and bolted to the floor.

I learned the hard way to always mark the hole you are using with a red marker. Otherwise, with all the shavings and fluid, you can loose track and after cleaning things out, start re-drilling in the wrong hole (obviously one size up). Then I learned the hard way to erase the red marker when you are done so next time this doesn't mess you up either.


----------



## Marc Moreau (May 10, 2020)

I must buy this.


----------



## DPittman (May 10, 2020)

I've seen those advertised but was unsure how well they worked.  Good to know that they do in fact work. I'll keep an eye out for a bargain on them someday.


----------



## Marc Moreau (May 10, 2020)

I know this is use by gunsmith.


----------

